
Phone case turns your iPhone 8 Plus or Pixel 2 XL into an “X-ray” machine - HoppedUpMenace
https://www.cnet.com/news/this-phone-case-turns-your-iphone-8-plus-or-pixel-2-xl-into-an-x-ray-machine/
======
Doxin
I fail to see how you could possibly fit a (what looks to be) backscatter
X-ray machine into a phone case like that, let alone do it in such a way that
the person using it day-in day-out doesn't get cancer.

Furthermore the article states it'll use audio waves, not X-ray. At best
that'll allow you to detect acoustically reflective objects from close range,
not guns specifically, and not explosives at all.

------
tinus_hn
Probably uses the same trick as the old novelty x-ray glasses.

